# Decapeptyl Injection - where can i get it done at short notice??



## Laura68

Hello can anyone help?  I need to take an injection of Decapeptyl next Wednesday and was wondering if anyone knew where I could have it done in London?  My GP won't help (useless!).  Can I go to one of the private clinics like the LFC or Birth Centre??

My sister has offered to do it, but she's not a nurse....

Thanks 
Laura


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

most of the clinics have nurses and I am sure that they would do an injection for you if it is prescribed.  My donor's partner also works in A+E at an NHS hospital and he says most days there is an IVF pt turning up with drugs saying that they can't inject themselves, as long as they have a prescription of when to do it and something official from  a clinic they do for them.  There are NHS walk in centres ring NHS Direct and ask their advice of where to go, the Princess Grace has a private walk in centre that you could phone, or clinics like 92 Harley st (Hammersmith consultants work there privately and they have a nurse)- PM me if you want their number. I can't believe your GP, would the practice nurse do it?  Would the GP rather you had a go, and maybe caused yourself an injury?

What about the clinic that you had your previous IVF at?

Really hope that it works out.
L x


----------



## safarigirl

I got a clinic to do it in harley street (LFC) - they did it for free as well!  I just took it in and the nurse gave it to me, perhaps call them and ask if they will help you.  they were really nice to me, i told them i was too nervous to do it myself, (and my gp wouldnt/couldnt help me with this ...)
good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Laura68

thanks very much - I just checked with them earlier actually, and that's where I'll be going tomorrow!  I'm glad you found them OK - the needle is sooooo huge, I'm terrified.  Do they numb your bum first

Laura


----------



## safarigirl

its really not sore, little prick and all over! promise! (I always look away which helps)


----------

